
Demovfuscator - joachimmm
https://github.com/kirschju/demovfuscator
======
Kristine1975
Previous HN discussions on the movfuscator:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9751312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9751312)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021259)

------
a_c
From movfuscator's FAQ [1]:

Q: Why did you make this? A: I thought it would be funny

Is the motivation of demovfuscator to be not funny?

[1]
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/movfuscator#faq](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/movfuscator#faq)

Edit: Not sure why the down vote. It was intended as a joke, if it means
anything

~~~
Kristine1975
_> Not sure why the down vote. It was intended as a joke, if it means
anything_

My guess (I didn't downvote you) is that your post added nothing to the
discussion. Joke posts tend to be frowned upon here.

------
Gladdyu
For people wondering what movfuscation actually is and how it works:
[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sd601/papers/mov.pdf](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sd601/papers/mov.pdf)

------
uudecode
I know that capstone, keystone and unicorn are marketed to the "security
community" but these projects are some of the most promising I've seen for
programming in general, e.g., for the few people who still might want to write
small, simple (and fast) programs that run on multiple architectures.

Great work.

(This project relies on keystone and capstone.)

------
Tepix
I wonder how well it can work once you mix different variants of the
movfuscator (using xor or load instead of mov etc).

